# Show me your cans!!! Yeah baby!



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Ok, im thinking we need to compile a thread dedicated to reviews of the various catch cans and include images of the kind of stuff they collect as they do their job.
This could be useful to sticky so any noobs or prospective buyers can educate themselves and make informed decisions on their own and not have to get pitches sales and hear a ton of bias... the info is there for the taking, along with pics to back it all up.
Please keep the comments to a minimum unless you have a valid question or comment that will advance the topic. Just try to keep it to reviews and legit info!
I'd like to suggest a format as well:
Type of can: Who made it?
Vent to atmosphere or recirc?
Car it's on, make model and year.
Miles on engine, miles on can.
quick review. Also, score it out of 10.
Pics of what it's caught.
so, here's mine.
-Eurojet Catch tank, limited edition.
-Vent to atmosphere.
-2006 Audi A3 with 65,500 miles on the motor and 3k on the catch tank.
I love the fit and finish of the kit and how it comes with two filters so as one fills up you can swap to the new one as you clean the other. The bottom drain port does not work on mine for some reason, im thinking its clogged or i overtightened it and its now not opening. I dump it out of the view port on the side and this is by far the easiest method ive found and it literally takes me less than 4 minutes now to dump the can and inspect everything. I have also been supplied with extra internal baffling and it's doing an amazing job of cutting down on liquids escaping and scrubs alot of extra liquids out of the gases as they pass over it, plus tons of extra goopy crap gets stuck inside my can and runs like sludge. 
-I give it a *9/10*. It loses a point for not having the baffling inside the can, but instead its in the head where it has limited time to scrub the gases unfortunately. This is nothing huge as its a VTA can anyways, but id like to catch as much as possible anyways.
The following pics are after a 1,100 miles round trip in less than 36 hours in temps ranging from 28*F in the rain all the way to 60*F and sunny.
























here is a pic of the stuff caught in 1000 miles BEFORE the extra baffling.








This is it sitting in my engine bay.











_Modified by Krieger at 4:52 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## mikey3117 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Show me your cans!!! Yeah baby! (Krieger)*


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

so... you post pics but no info to back it all up and tell us what we are looking at and no reviews?
come on...


----------



## mikey3117 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_so... you post pics but no info to back it all up and tell us what we are looking at and no reviews?
come on...









BSH Stage 2 setup originally but the BSH can and plastic fittings suck! Cheap! The only thing remaining of BSH is the block off plate. I found awesome brass fittings, and a much nicer Perrin can that has a site tube. I'd give my setup a 9 out of 10, they all pretty much do the same thing anyway!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

lmao, is it hard to edit ur first post and just follow some kind of format?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mikey3117 (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you complain about everything? Is it necessary to critique every post everybody does? The info is there!
Now grow up!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

lmao, listen, guy...
if your not gonna follow any kind of format or even try to advance anything even remotely, then please refrain from posting in a thread.









_Quote »_Ok, im thinking we need to compile a thread dedicated to reviews of the various catch cans and include images of the kind of stuff they collect as they do their job.
This could be useful to sticky so any noobs or prospective buyers can educate themselves and make informed decisions on their own and not have to get pitches sales and hear a ton of bias... the info is there for the taking, along with pics to back it all up.
Please keep the comments to a minimum unless you have a valid question or comment that will advance the topic. Just try to keep it to reviews and legit info!
I'd like to suggest a format as well:
Type of can: Who made it?
Vent to atmosphere or recirc?
Car it's on, make model and year.
Miles on engine, miles on can.
quick review. Also, score it out of 10.
Pics of what it's caught.

learn to read.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (mikey3117)*

I have a 2006 GLI with 104,XXX miles on it. I have been through all PCV solutions on the market since 48,XXX miles.
*1.)* _EuroJet PCV fix _solution was the only thing available on the market when I ventured into my first intake valve cleaning at 48K miles. So once I cleaned valves, began using SeaFoam religiously and picked up the EuroJet PCV fix. If you are on a budget, this is great!! I'd give it a 9/10 for what it is.there is abetter out there, but it's a start!!








*2.)* Then was the _BSH STG. II recirc. catchcan_...........I ran it from 68K miles to 103K miles and was more than happy with the system. The plastic fittings do suck, but they never leaked on me. I had version 1, so I had to change the guts out to the steel wool. Overall I'd give this can a 8/10(due to the guts and plastic fittings). But both of those have since been revised by BSH.
















3K miles during Summer.......I caught a little more during the winter as more moisture is in PCV system.








*3.)* I sold this setup in favor for a _BSH "Race" VTA _setup and have only had it on for about 600 miles, but will update after about 5K when I check it.........so far am more astonished at the setup as it fits sooo nicely and has absolutely no smoke coming from filter as most other VTA setups I have installed for people. I give it 10/10 so far!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-J. Hines


_Modified by jhines_06gli at 8:47 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Very awesome. Thanks for getting this back on track.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

all you guys need to knock off that extension for your oil cap lol looks so goofy.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_all you guys need to knock off that extension for your oil cap lol looks so goofy.

I have a carbon cover on my engine, so I need the extension still.......just not pictured like that to show setup. But yes, if you have no cover....looks sad!








-J. Hines


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

Started out with a PCV stg1 at around 18xxxkm. @19xxxkmI got a Stg 1 plate drilled, and plugged in the original steel wool catch can from BSH. It doesnt filter everything, but I wont blow my valve cover if my lines freeze as there is still passage
















You can see the clear hose I used. I never really took any pictures of that catch can though unfortuantely.
7/10. Plastic fittings sucked, Steel wool was a bad idea as it caused freezing issues
Didn't like the steel wool, got a BSH Stg 2+ @30xxxkm, works great
























9/10. Only thing I'd think of is more baffling, although the forge one also only has one baffle, and BSH says that anymore would cause the car to not breath properly. I don't know, i see other cans with many layers and the car still runs well, and it prolly filters even more.

Here's what I drained from my catch can in 2-300kms in the winter.








Steel wool was very messy, didn't like it at all. Really glad I got the Stg 2+.
After switching to Motul, I notice my oil that came out was also a lot more liquid like, more fluid, and less gunky like the castrol dealers used.

As much as I want a VTA can, it smells, i can't have that. And it also doesn't pass emissions. 
I have a carbing catch can sitting at home right now i picked up for a friend. It's got 3 layers of baffle, which is good, but it is 1/3 the size of the BSH stg 2+
http://images.google.ca/images...ab=wi
It looks very nice and I heard good things about it, but its too small, and you'll have to drain very often.
If i were to get another catch can, I'd get the 42DD one. Good size, 4 layers of baffle.


_Modified by Malaco0219 at 11:43 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*

anybody do data loggin og boost after installing can. I think my setup is causing a leak...graphs to follow. Interested in seeing some data..
i logged both OEM PCV and catch can in both APR stock mode and 93oct mode and there is a noticeable difference .


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

yeah about the BSH comment saying too many baffles is bad for performance... thats a load of Sh*T since installing my 42DD can (i will post my review here soon







) the car has actually been much better the idle is smoother and the boost seems* (*placebo most likely) to come on harder and hold longer. cold weather starts are also calmer i love my 42DD can!


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

I have a BSH VTA can and its blows!! Literally it blows oil everywhere. i thought my turbo was shot and leaking so bad because the oil vapor was collecting on my turbo inlet and forming what looked to be a leak. It was just the oil from the can!


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_yeah about the BSH comment saying too many baffles is bad for performance... thats a load of Sh*T since installing my 42DD can (i will post my review here soon







) the car has actually been much better the idle is smoother and the boost seems* (*placebo most likely) to come on harder and hold longer. cold weather starts are also calmer i love my 42DD can! 

Let me know if you go out to a meet any time soon, i want to see your 42DD catch can.
Forge also said the same thing about one filter being sufficient. 
Can you also drain next time after 2-300 kms and see how much you get in comparison? If there is a huge difference, that means the more filters you have on really do make a significance, and time for me to get a 42DD catch can or take my friend's carbing..








Your car feels smoother prolly is due to the elimination of the Stock PCV system.


_Modified by Malaco0219 at 1:04 AM 12-22-2009_


----------



## pmont89 (Mar 7, 2009)

I too recently switched from the bsh street can to the 42 ultimate can and my idle feels a lot smoother than before.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (pmont89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pmont89* »_I too recently switched from the bsh street can to the 42 ultimate can and my idle feels a lot smoother than before. 

Whys that? Just for the size? How is it smoother than before?


----------



## pmont89 (Mar 7, 2009)

switched for the size mainly, as well as the quality of the 42 can is a lot nicer. I also noticed that I had some small leaks in the plastic fittings of the bsh can, which may in fact be why the idle is smoother now. There is also no steel wool to deal with, a dip stick, and 4 baffles to filter the gunk.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

ah yes, the steel wool and plastic fittings were horrible. Steel wool got so messed up easily. If you had a leak, thats prolly the source of the bad idling. You can always get some brass fittings to fix.
I'd love to have some extra baffles in my can, but i can't justify going to a 3rd catch can. How big is the 42DD one compared to the BSH stg2+?



_Modified by Malaco0219 at 3:15 AM 12-22-2009_


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Show me your cans!!! Yeah baby! (Krieger)*

what the extra internal baffling?

_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_Ok, im thinking we need to compile a thread dedicated to reviews of the various catch cans and include images of the kind of stuff they collect as they do their job.
This could be useful to sticky so any noobs or prospective buyers can educate themselves and make informed decisions on their own and not have to get pitches sales and hear a ton of bias... the info is there for the taking, along with pics to back it all up.
Please keep the comments to a minimum unless you have a valid question or comment that will advance the topic. Just try to keep it to reviews and legit info!
I'd like to suggest a format as well:
Type of can: Who made it?
Vent to atmosphere or recirc?
Car it's on, make model and year.
Miles on engine, miles on can.
quick review. Also, score it out of 10.
Pics of what it's caught.
so, here's mine.
-Eurojet Catch tank, limited edition.
-Vent to atmosphere.
-2006 Audi A3 with 65,500 miles on the motor and 3k on the catch tank.
I love the fit and finish of the kit and how it comes with two filters so as one fills up you can swap to the new one as you clean the other. The bottom drain port does not work on mine for some reason, im thinking its clogged or i overtightened it and its now not opening. I dump it out of the view port on the side and this is by far the easiest method ive found and it literally takes me less than 4 minutes now to dump the can and inspect everything. I have also been supplied with extra internal baffling and it's doing an amazing job of cutting down on liquids escaping and scrubs alot of extra liquids out of the gases as they pass over it, plus tons of extra goopy crap gets stuck inside my can and runs like sludge. 
-I give it a *9/10*. It loses a point for not having the baffling inside the can, but instead its in the head where it has limited time to scrub the gases unfortunately. This is nothing huge as its a VTA can anyways, but id like to catch as much as possible anyways.
The following pics are after a 1,100 miles round trip in less than 36 hours in temps ranging from 28*F in the rain all the way to 60*F and sunny.
























here is a pic of the stuff caught in 1000 miles BEFORE the extra baffling.








This is it sitting in my engine bay.








_Modified by Krieger at 4:52 PM 12-21-2009_



_Modified by Malaco0219 at 11:05 AM 12-22-2009_


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malaco0219* »_
what the extra internal baffling?


see the metal baffling with all the holes in it in that pic? that's the extra baffling they sent me. Its working wonders. when i pulled my filter off, the metal was covered in snotty looking goop.
before baffling: almost no smells from the can unless i idled a long time and the window blew it into my car.
After baffling: no smells yet at all and much more is collected in my can, and not just in terms of liquid. I did not take a pic of the stuff i got out after a good shot of brake cleaner... looked like mud and oil!


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*

Heres mine made by driversport inc. Its been on the car for 2000 miles. I always have the petcok open so it doesnt build up.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_
see the metal baffling with all the holes in it in that pic? that's the extra baffling they sent me. Its working wonders. when i pulled my filter off, the metal was covered in snotty looking goop.
before baffling: almost no smells from the can unless i idled a long time and the window blew it into my car.
After baffling: no smells yet at all and much more is collected in my can, and not just in terms of liquid. I did not take a pic of the stuff i got out after a good shot of brake cleaner... looked like mud and oil!

How did you clean your can with Brake cleaner? just show some inside and shook it? It shouldn't eat through my inside baffle right?


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Show me your cans!!! Yeah baby! (Krieger)*

ive found this post very helpful in my choice for a catch can, but what is this stuff that you guys are finding? oil/water mix?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malaco0219* »_
How did you clean your can with Brake cleaner? just show some inside and shook it? It shouldn't eat through my inside baffle right?


correct. I take off the side view port and squirt some brake cleaner or air intake cleaner and swish it around and dump it back out.

_Quote »_
ive found this post very helpful in my choice for a catch can, but what is this stuff that you guys are finding? oil/water mix?

Its a mix of water, oil, and fuel. These would otherwise end up on your intake valves and never be cleaned off. I have a VTA setup so nothing ever sees my intake valves any more and im loving it. If you dont want to bother with a little bit of gas smell once in a blue moon, a recirculation setup will work just fine but be aware that there is still gunk building up on your intake valves, albeit, more slowly.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

How often do you clean it with brake cleaner? any difference after cleaning it?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i clean it every time i dump it, but you absolutely dont need to. I am just anal and i figure if youve already got the can up and open, go big or go home.
If you just dumped it, id bet you would prob only need to spray and clean it out every year or so.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

^ cool thanks.
Glad someone started a thread like this.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_i clean it every time i dump it, but you absolutely dont need to. I am just anal and i figure if youve already got the can up and open, go big or go home.
If you just dumped it, id bet you would prob only need to spray and clean it out every year or so.

So how much do you actually collect every 5K? From what I have done in terms of research over the years and from my experience with turbo Eclipse, when you go VTA.......you shouldn't collect hardly anything inside can. If you are getting a few ounces through the winter months every 5K or so, OK. But if you are getting a lot more, what is the purpose of venting?....you are just collecting the stuff. 
As I said, I have just installed my VTA and have about 600 miles on it and will be draining at 5K intervals if needed. I was getting about 3 OZ every 5K with my recirc. setup, so don't see why I should get any more than 1/2 OZ or so with VTA setup.
-J. Hines


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jhines_06gli)*

I have one of the newer BSH (bigger without steel wool) cans. I am very happy with it. I had the older version too, but the newer version is a great product. Been running a version of their can for about 25k miles and the stuff that they have collected is disgusting. Glad to have it. 
The newer version is much better in the colder weather though.


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'd like to hear some reviews of 42dd's stealth cans. That's the one that's got my attention so far.


----------



## rg0r (Oct 26, 2007)

So what do you guys recommend, Forge or 42DD Stealth catch can?
Price is no issue, just want something that will do the job right and be reliable.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rg0r* »_So what do you guys recommend, Forge or 42DD Stealth catch can?
Price is no issue, just want something that will do the job right and be reliable.



_Quote, originally posted by *brekdown29* »_I'd like to hear some reviews of 42dd's stealth cans. That's the one that's got my attention so far. 



i own it and love it, i did a ton of research on catch cans and felt that with all the recir options out there 42DD got it right there systems are true oil separators and have 4 baffles which is great as well.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhines_06gli* »_
So how much do you actually collect every 5K? From what I have done in terms of research over the years and from my experience with turbo Eclipse, when you go VTA.......you shouldn't collect hardly anything inside can. If you are getting a few ounces through the winter months every 5K or so, OK. But if you are getting a lot more, what is the purpose of venting?....you are just collecting the stuff.


just look at the pics. thats after 1000 miles with most of it coming out of my filter... so imagine that... if thats what is condensing in my can... imagine just how much more is coming out! I catch almost as much as recirc cans now, but most of my stuff still vents...








you can probably go for about 5k if you really wanted to, but you'd need to swap the filters every 3 or 4k and check to make sure the fluid isnt building up or else you might make it slosh out over a big bump or through a hard turn.


----------



## SpoonGTI (Dec 3, 2002)

here's my setup


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

reviews guys, reviews. Or at least tell us how everything is put together and running.
this is supposed to help everyone compile a dedicated source of knowledge for the cans and setups we all come up with.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## shuko (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Show me your cans!!! Yeah baby! (Krieger)*

Part of an experiment to maintain vacuum functionality while still catching the nasty stuff:








Off the shelf oil/water separator from home depot. The hoses weren't rigid enough to stand up to vacuum, so they would collapse, but still flow a bit. I wouldn't recommend this setup as you see it, I'm just experimenting after all. This is the collected fluid after a single tank of gas:


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Show me your cans!!! Yeah baby! (shuko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shuko* »_Part of an experiment to maintain vacuum functionality while still catching the nasty stuff:








Off the shelf oil/water separator from home depot. The hoses weren't rigid enough to stand up to vacuum, so they would collapse, but still flow a bit. I wouldn't recommend this setup as you see it, I'm just experimenting after all. This is the collected fluid after a single tank of gas:

















Interesting set up, but you still have the Rear pcv in that set up, correct?


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

I got the ej catch tank and i love it, Darrin handled my order and he was awesome! Install was a breeze this thread inspired me to drain it tonight after about 1500 miles. 
Only complaint i have is that little groove that kinda recircs a little but the car idles much smoother and i get no smells. When the new ej tank comes out ill switch the plate. Also Lewis the engine bay shot is when i first installed the tank but now i dont run a valve cover anymore and i got rid of the oil neck thing lol








contents after ~1500 miles


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: (alva8193)*

Here is my setup 
EJ Valve cover. 
BSH VTA canister. 
















That's a 2L bottle Yummy
I couldn't even tell you how many miles there is on this. 
Definitely a lot of condensation that was forming in the can.


----------



## dstang (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Here is my setup 
EJ Valve cover. 
BSH VTA canister. 
















That's a 2L bottle Yummy
I couldn't even tell you how many miles there is on this. 
Definitely a lot of condensation that was forming in the can.








WOW I love that set-up........I think you have inspired me


----------



## KUGTI (Mar 29, 2009)

Is it just me or is the eurojet guys draining less fluid than the other set-ups? Im really considering the eurojet set-up.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (KUGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KUGTI* »_Is it just me or is the eurojet guys draining less fluid than the other set-ups? Im really considering the eurojet set-up.

I hate to turn this into an advertisement thread but I think that its pertinent, check out what we're doing with our new development. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I hate to turn this into an advertisement thread but I think that its pertinent, check out what we're doing with our new development. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2 

that looks very nice, but its too damn big for my use


----------



## shuko (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Show me your cans!!! Yeah baby! (Malaco0219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malaco0219* »_
Interesting set up, but you still have the Rear pcv in that set up, correct?


Yes, the plan was to run two independent catch cans. One for the always-low-pressure rear vent, and one for the high pressure / vacuum line. 
I'm doing the same system on my TSI, and having a pretty hard time getting the vacuum/boost can to stay sealed.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Show me your cans!!! Yeah baby! (shuko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shuko* »_
Yes, the plan was to run two independent catch cans. One for the always-low-pressure rear vent, and one for the high pressure / vacuum line. 
I'm doing the same system on my TSI, and having a pretty hard time getting the vacuum/boost can to stay sealed.

I have a carbing catch can here for a friend, who doesn't have all his parts. I am very interested in doing a double catch can set up. I like taking my car apart so maintenance is not an issue. However, I am concerned if having two cans will have any adverse affects, such as not enough flow. Obviously, 1 can and 4 filters is good as it's already worked very well for the 42DD guys.


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Forcefed catchcan http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_all you guys need to knock off that extension for your oil cap lol looks so goofy.

Truf








Eurojet. Now the filter is relocated down next to the washer fluid tank. Now there is no smell. Works as it should and collects lots of nasty muck.


----------



## jj87 (Jul 13, 2008)

Here is mine.
Forge System.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (jj87)*

JJ








bud lite lime? come on man... not at the table carlos.


----------



## jj87 (Jul 13, 2008)

I like bud light lime for some reason!

At least it's not mikes hard!


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (jj87)*

new to the mk5 in general here.
why has the ej can collected only oil? all the other vta's collected some, to gobbs of water. 

_Quote, originally posted by *alva8193* »_








contents after ~1500 miles


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

most of the water stays too hot to condense in a can that allows it to vent to atmosphere... therefore, water will escape 99% of the time, as will alot of gasoline, but heavier oil that is mixed with fuel will stay in the can 99% of the time.
it's the nature of the beast. If i turn my car on and pop the hood, within seconds of turning the key, there is smoke coming out of the can... when its fully warmed, it's coming out at a very fast rate... and when someone get's on the gas, its like a pissed off volcano. Im sure this will happen with any VTA can.
you cannot entirely compare a VTA can to a can that recirculates the gunk and gas. It's like comparing apples to oranges. Both are roughly the same shape and design, but differ in pretty much all other aspects.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

For those with the recirc catch can.. anyone find a lot of residue on their exit ports? My BSH stg 2+ still has quite a bit of residue at the exit port.
Also, my stg 2+ catch can.. the powder coat on the ports are peeling off...
Time for 42 DD? I am very curious to know if any of the 42DD users have any residue on their exit ports as there are 4 baffles.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

it wont matter how many baffles you have, when you get on the gas, there will be junk getting past in liquid form, if not in solid form.
Now, if these cans were built a bit differently, like say, having partition walls forcing the gases through baffling numerous times while having to go through many tight turns, id be ok enough to run a recirc... but after seeing how much crap comes flying out even after i installed more baffling in my can, im just not convinced it's cleaning enough to make it worth the money and effort.
that's just me tho.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_it wont matter how many baffles you have, when you get on the gas, there will be junk getting past in liquid form, if not in solid form.
Now, if these cans were built a bit differently, like say, having partition walls forcing the gases through baffling numerous times while having to go through many tight turns, id be ok enough to run a recirc... but after seeing how much crap comes flying out even after i installed more baffling in my can, im just not convinced it's cleaning enough to make it worth the money and effort.
that's just me tho.

See, I thought about spending money on a 3rd catch can.. but it kinda seem's pointless unless i go VTA, which I don't plan to. As you said, and as we all know, some vapours will go through regardless of the baffle.
Only reason i plan on switching is I am concerned the peeling powder coat will get into my engine and cause some ruckus, although i think it might just get burnt off in there. I have to see what BSH's warranty policy is before I decide.


----------



## mac sauce (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_it wont matter how many baffles you have, when you get on the gas, there will be junk getting past in liquid form, if not in solid form.
Now, if these cans were built a bit differently, like say, having partition walls forcing the gases through baffling numerous times while having to go through many tight turns, id be ok enough to run a recirc... but after seeing how much crap comes flying out even after i installed more baffling in my can, im just not convinced it's cleaning enough to make it worth the money and effort.
that's just me tho.

originally i didn't have a baffle in there.. which led to a **** load of blow by.. but now i have 2 baffles in there and nothing comes out but vapors. i put one over the other in a way to allow minimum gunk to come through though.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

















my can was frozen... had to take it out of the car and blow dry this stuff from a block of ice this is little over 2 weeks worth of driving, forgot to clock the mileage. One thing i got to say this **** stinks so bad! i made me nauseous man


----------



## risley79 (Apr 15, 2009)

*MyFASTCatchCan*

Im running my setup...works amazing!
drain it every 2 weeks or so, get a good 10oz of fluids, oil gas, moisture!
http://www.myfastcatchcan.com/










easy to empty..simple draincock... perfect mounting!


_Modified by risley79 at 8:12 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

just looking for info from users - how easy is it to drain the 42dd and forge cans? what tools if any are needed and what's the process?


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
















my can was frozen... had to take it out of the car and blow dry this stuff from a block of ice this is little over 2 weeks worth of driving, forgot to clock the mileage. One thing i got to say this **** stinks so bad! i made me nauseous man









How full was your can??
3/4?
Better becareful with draining in such a long period of time with toronto weather.
Really curious to know ur milleage, hope you record it next time!


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: MyFASTCatchCan (risley79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *risley79* »_Im running my setup...works amazing!
drain it every 2 weeks or so, get a good 10oz of fluids, oil gas, moisture!
http://www.myfastcatchcan.com/










easy to empty..simple draincock... perfect mounting!


I think that you have your hoses crossed.


----------



## risley79 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: MyFASTCatchCan (Dynamic Rollover)*

Well we route ours the same way as the BSH Street can system.... The gunk and oil enters into the bottom port spitting it out into the bottom of the catch can, there the hot gas/water/oil vapors will rise to the highest point to escape back into the manifold due to the vaccum pull up through the internal filters which will "catch" them and then they will drop back down into the can..kind of like when a ice cold glass sweats, those liquids will form and drop back down. So I believe it is the most effective way...I actually ran the hoses both ways, for a month each, I was catching MORE gunk the way they are routed now, as well as a smoother engine idle. look at the two kits and how they have them ran.
BSH:








MyFASTCatchcan:










_Modified by risley79 at 11:48 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: MyFASTCatchCan (risley79)*

BSH VTA Can
06 MKV GTI
52k on car
I place a small wad of copper steel wool in the filter to help with blowback:


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: MyFASTCatchCan (panzer 2.3)*

In my mk4 I had mine set up for VTA in a major way. I was just running a SS line from the valve cover to the ground. Is there a reason why this would not work 100% OK on our FSI?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

it would work, id just be worried about freezing anything or bugs or getting it submerged,


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: MyFASTCatchCan (panzer 2.3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panzer 2.3* »_BSH VTA Can
06 MKV GTI
52k on car
I place a small wad of copper steel wool in the filter to help with blowback:









Did you block your back PCV?


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_it would work, id just be worried about freezing anything or bugs or getting it submerged,

Why would you worry about any of those things?
freezing. as long as it has no spots where the line travels upwards it would be fine, no?
bugs. Not a bad thought, I could always put a small filter on the end.
submerged. These things dont draw do they? If they do I can't imagine it would be enough to pull water from a minimum of 3 feet but more then likely 6 feet as I wouldnt want the vapors coming into the cabin. 
On second thought. Why not just get the line plumbed into the exhaust or DP?


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: MyFASTCatchCan (Draxus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Draxus* »_
Did you block your back PCV?

Yes, the part comes with the ej valve cover


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flavo Cadillac* »_
Why would you worry about any of those things?
freezing. as long as it has no spots where the line travels upwards it would be fine, no?

You never know. High water content, flash freeze, build up of carbon and gunk.

_Quote »_bugs. Not a bad thought, I could always put a small filter on the end.

Yes.

_Quote »_submerged. These things dont draw do they? If they do I can't imagine it would be enough to pull water from a minimum of 3 feet but more then likely 6 feet as I wouldnt want the vapors coming into the cabin. 

It's not about pulling. Its about not being able to vent properly and building pressure in your head... Not a good idea unless your just hitting puddles or something.
Id still prefer a can over just a tube leading to the ground. This way i catch some gun and can measure what my engine is spitting out, plus know that im not dropping all kindsa **** all over the place.


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Flavo Cadillac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flavo Cadillac* »_

On second thought. Why not just get the line plumbed into the exhaust or DP?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4387972 found this while searching this forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
probably not new to you but it is to me


----------



## RoamingNick (Jun 17, 2008)

This series of images shows one option for mounting BSH's Competition Catch Can in Euro-spec/RHD cars with charcoal canister (i.e. ROW).
Longer hoses are required, but the stock BSH bracket (which is designed for LHD use) can be re-used. The can mounting location is behind the LHD fog. Dipstick access is via the hole ahead of the battery/below the headlight. The drain-tap is covered by the under-tray in normal usage, but in warmer climates its likely to be a while between dumps anyway. I hope to drain mine every oil change.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (RoamingNick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoamingNick* »_This series of images shows one option for mounting BSH's Competition Catch Can in Euro-spec/RHD cars with charcoal canister (i.e. ROW).
Longer hoses are required, but the stock BSH bracket (which is designed for LHD use) can be re-used. The can mounting location is behind the LHD fog. Dipstick access is via the hole ahead of the battery/below the headlight. The drain-tap is covered by the under-tray in normal usage, but in warmer climates its likely to be a while between dumps anyway. I hope to drain mine every oil change.









































Interesting set up, but must be hard to drain!
Are you not able to locate it anywhere near the top?


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*

Correct me if I'm wrong here, but the longer the hoses are, the less effective pull/return of the gases to/from the engine?? Seems that you must build a lot of pressure to push the PCV gases from the block-off plate all the way through the hoses, pressurize the canister and then push the gas all the way back up the hose to the engine. A great idea, but think this is why people will revert to mounting the can right inside the D/S headlight with a custom bracket with the charcoal cars. Just something to think about,.....interesting to see the outcome/performance of the setup.
-J. Hines


----------



## saucer (Nov 1, 2007)

what is this talk of charcoal? I remember hearing something about charcoal filters on the TSI keeping more fumes out of the cabin, but now there's mention of charcoal used in the cans themselves..? 
sorry if I'm a bit behind...


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (saucer)*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (jhines_06gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhines_06gli* »_Correct me if I'm wrong here, but the longer the hoses are, the less effective pull/return of the gases to/from the engine?? Seems that you must build a lot of pressure to push the PCV gases from the block-off plate all the way through the hoses, pressurize the canister and then push the gas all the way back up the hose to the engine. A great idea, but think this is why people will revert to mounting the can right inside the D/S headlight with a custom bracket with the charcoal cars. Just something to think about,.....interesting to see the outcome/performance of the setup.
-J. Hines

The hoses on that are actually good. I ran a similar setup on my 1.8T. The longer hoses actually increase surface area on the inlet port allowing for the vapor and gunk to condense and settle in the can more efficiently. Whereas shorter hoses, or lack of baffling, are not going to dissipate heat as fast and some blow-by and crap will be recirced back into the intake tract because the lack of contact and short time spent in circulation. 
Also, what pressure are you referring to? The non-charged side of the intake tract where the return line is routed to? Have you measured that? Its almost null. But, if you have different results, it would be nice to see them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:02 PM 1-16-2010_


----------



## saucer (Nov 1, 2007)

I've also wondered about the position of the hoses... but I assume it's okay for the can to sit at about the same level or every company would be mounting them lower in the bay, right?
I really became concerned when I took off my last kit to install my new VTA and had gunk pouring and oozing out of the hoses themselves. I would assume this stuff isn't making it's way back into the manifold, but I've read a couple threads about people with backed up systems already...


----------



## 805 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (saucer)*

I use the Mann vapor separator. This is from about a weeks worth of city driving in socal. Its mostly water and I soak the oil out of the media with paper towels. Once in a while i'll soak the media in gas and remove all the oil.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*









got the max stealth catch can 4sho


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

where the heck is it?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_where the heck is it?


lol i don't have one. I just have a hose going out the back of the valve cover under the car. I don't have to pass emissions or anything so there's no point for me to have the can in place.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

looks like ur coolant is low.


----------



## SpeedVision (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The hoses on that are actually good. I ran a similar setup on my 1.8T. The longer hoses actually increase surface area on the inlet port allowing for the vapor and gunk to condense and settle in the can more efficiently. Whereas shorter hoses, or lack of baffling, are not going to dissipate heat as fast and some blow-by and crap will be recirced back into the intake tract because the lack of contact and short time spent in circulation. 
Also, what pressure are you referring to? The non-charged side of the intake tract where the return line is routed to? Have you measured that? Its almost null. But, if you have different results, it would be nice to see them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by [email protected] at 4:02 PM 1-16-2010_

Truth! Most of the condensing in a recirc system is in the hoses... Don't be fooled by the mesh screens... Surface area and temperature are 2 of the biggest proponents of condensation leading to collection!!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_looks like ur coolant is low.

it's actually above the max, just the angle. I keep a bottle of g12 in my garage at all times.


----------



## ThumbThumbs (Apr 29, 2009)

Bsh Competition can about 100 miles more or less. Sucked it out through the dipstick hole using a vaccume pump. That way i dont have to remove the can to empty it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by ThumbThumbs at 12:12 PM 1-18-2010_


_Modified by ThumbThumbs at 12:13 PM 1-18-2010_


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (ThumbThumbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThumbThumbs* »_
















Bsh Competition can about 100 miles more or less. Sucked it out through the dipstick hole using a vaccume pump. That way i dont have to remove the can to empty it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by ThumbThumbs at 12:12 PM 1-18-2010_

_Modified by ThumbThumbs at 12:13 PM 1-18-2010_

You should add a petcock valve to your can so you can dump it.


----------



## ThumbThumbs (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
You should add a petcock valve to your can so you can dump it.

you have a pic of ur setup? So far i like using the pump to drain the can. It takes less than a minuet to drain because i dont have to remove anything except the dip stick. But id look into the petcock valve if it easier.


----------

